# New Gu PICS



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey everyone. Well, sorry to come here on sad terms, but my Argentine B&W Tegu, Panzer has passed away. He was in great health, apart from the MBD. It was a total accident, I had no idea what happened. He had a fall and landed the wrong way, apparently fracturing his neck or causing damage and shock..
He meant the absolute world to me, he was a gift from my father who also recently passed away and he will be sadly missed. Never has a Tegu been so important to me. 
Anyways, on a happier note, I purchased a new Tegu, he's 3 years old and 6.5 pounds. I named him Moose.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss and the loss before that. I can feel your pain. One of my snakes I had for almost 2 years just died, but I don't have as much remorse as if it was my tegu even though I only had her for 3 weeks. She has been quite a special animal to me just like the dogs. Good luck with Moose!


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Nov 7, 2009)

sorry about panzer.


moose looks great. great shots of him in your video in youtube earlier. hope he helps you through this rough time your going through


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh my god Rainey-I am SO SORRY. That's terrible.

You and Panzer were the reason I got into tegus at all. That poor boy--he will live on in SO many memories. I'll do my best to honor him by taking the best care of Cleo that I possibly can.

I only started wanting a tegu after seeing one of your videos of that sweet little tegu, while I didn't have a Tegu I avidly awaited seeing Panzer in new videos. He will be missed.

PoorÃ?Â¯Ã?Â»Ã?Â¿ Archie without his buddy  

I hope the Moose fits in well with the clan. Maybe his feeding response will tame down a bit if you feed out of cage?


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

So far, I haven't noticed his feeding response much. He hasn't been too hungry since I got him. He had an adult mouse the night I got him, and picked grapes out of the turkey the other day. Surprising, he chose grapes over ground turkey..

I'll give him some time to settle in and then we'll probably notice it :|


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loos off your vather and you Tegu.May God give you healing to your mind and heart.May they both R.I.P.


----------



## The captain (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow you get nothing but bad luck. Im sorry about your dad. 

Thats a good looking tegu.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Panzer. 

Moose is deff a looker. Seems to be real calm also.


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss I know how it feels to loose a tegu that i loved so dearly. Its absolutely devistating, my tegu died from an almost exact same cause. I was in ruins for a while.

Your videos are the reason I got into tegu's it persuaded me to take the plunge.

Moose looks amazing and very healthy. Good luck to you.


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 7, 2009)

Same here... I was going to get a bluey but after seeing your videos, I completely fell in love with tegus. Thank you for exposing me to these amazing animals.

I'm sure you'll have a great time with moose, best wishes to the two of you.


----------



## FoxxCola (Nov 10, 2009)

I am so sorry about Panzer, he was such a cutie. He was very loved and well cared for in his life. He couldn't have lived in a more loving home.

I don't know if you read my message on Youtube or not, but I saw you at the Reptile Wrangler in Barrie. I was way too shy, so I didn't say hello though. 

Was Moose the tegu in the bottom enclosure (underneath the tortoises)? If so, he's a big boy! lol He looks super tame too. I hope that he gets along with Archie. I'm sure you two are going to have a lot of new memories and fun times together!


----------



## whoru (Nov 10, 2009)

nice lookin gu


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your Dad's passing, my condolences to you and your family.

Your new tegu is named very appropriately.


...Jefroka


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Nov 10, 2009)

FoxxCola said:


> I am so sorry about Panzer, he was such a cutie. He was very loved and well cared for in his life. He couldn't have lived in a more loving home.
> 
> I don't know if you read my message on Youtube or not, but I saw you at the Reptile Wrangler in Barrie. I was way too shy, so I didn't say hello though.
> 
> Was Moose the tegu in the bottom enclosure (underneath the tortoises)? If so, he's a big boy! lol He looks super tame too. I hope that he gets along with Archie. I'm sure you two are going to have a lot of new memories and fun times together!



Oh! I didn't notice anyone else in the store? You must have come in and left pretty quickly  Or maybe I was just sidetracked looking at all the reptiles.

And yes, Moose was the one in the bottom enclosure.

He's way too large for Archie right now, but when Archie gets larger, they'll be together


----------

